# Bleh, probably going to move.



## cosmomomo (Aug 10, 2010)

So I have a question for you guys. If your horse was being boarded, and that price included a feeding in the morning, and hay when needed and you weren't getting those services, even when several boarders have reminded them about these things would you move? They cut their own hay and make it into round bales. None of the horses that are field boarded have had any kind of hay for the past 4 days, nor are they getting fed any kind of grain. We know that for sure because the women who is on self care who comes out twice a day, everyday, has never seen the horses eat in the morning. Plus, I feed my guy by himself in the evening and I have had to feed him more than he has ever gotten before just to maintain his weight, not to mention make up for the weight he is losing. There is no way they are getting fed everyday. My main concern is that it is now December and the grass that is still there has lost all of its nutritional value, and horses are GRAZERS, they need to be eating all day long! Not to mention the guy put a bull in one of the other fields, didn't tell anyone, and a girl who comes out after dark was charged at three times. After all, we are paying for a service and everything is written in a contract. 
Would you guys be fed up with it too? Would you consider moving if you had a place to go?


----------



## Spastic_Dove (Oct 4, 2007)

If my horse was supposed to be getting fed and wasn't, I would be gone. 

Sure you could do the feedings yourself, but that lack of care makes me think that they would not be able to respond correctly if my horse injured himself while I was away. I need to have a certain level of trust with the place I am boarding and I would not have it if they were not feeding when they are supposed to. Four days of no hay is not acceptable for me. Ever.


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

If I was SURE my horse was not getting the care I wanted and was paying for, I would not even have to ask that question. Especially when you are talking the very basics of food! 
I am wondering what your hesitation is?


----------



## cosmomomo (Aug 10, 2010)

Well, I just hate switching barns I guess. Plus, if I do move, the only places available for the kind of riding/arena requirements happen to be farther away. It's gonna be disappointing to the barn owner too, considering all 5 of us boarders are going to look at a place together on Saturday. We are quite the tight-knit group  We've needed to be, since the farm owners don't pay enough attention. Good thing is, at the new place, there is an indoor that is just as big as the outdoor now and it is $75 cheaper than the current place, which btw, the outdoor has no lights. 

What we all think happened, was that they built the new barn for themselves, and decided to have boarders to help pay for it, but they don't know the first thing about horse care. Nor do I think they really want to deal with other people in their space. They stall their horses even when it is gorgeous out, and they keep ALL of the barn doors shut and locked 24/7. (They aren't show horses that need to even be stalled btw.) Now, idk about you, but that just seems unhealthy for the horses. That means there is no ventalation because the upstairs is an apartment, so now roof vents either. Also, if there was a fire and the big doors were locked, how would someone get in fast enough to get them out? After all, we were told the other day that the heater in the barn bathroom was staying on. The wife has the horses, and she has never seen/been taught how to pull a mane? That's all fine and dandy if she prefers not to, but the fact that she didn't have the slightest clue how bothers me. 

Gahhh, I hate talking bad about people, but sometimes ya just gotta let it out :/


----------



## Maverick101 (Nov 8, 2009)

cosmomomo said:


> . The wife has the horses, and she has never seen/been taught how to pull a mane? That's all fine and dandy if she prefers not to, but the fact that she didn't have the slightest clue how bothers me.
> 
> out :/


If your horse isn't getting fed properly, yes perhaps time to move on....

but to be all up in arms because someone doesn't know, or have ever pulled a mane...seriously that ridiculous. 
Some people it isn't important...especially if they don't have show horses as you say....so this wasn't something she herself needed to learn.


----------



## MN Tigerstripes (Feb 20, 2009)

I've had horses for most of my almost 30 years as one of the primary caregivers and I wouldn't be able to pull a mane worth a crap. I could probably figure it out with the help of a book, but it hasn't been a skill I've needed to use. 

I'd move your horse if it isn't getting fed properly.


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

I've never known or wanted to know how to pull a mane, and I've had horses for 32 years. The fact that she doesn't know how to do that wouldn't give me one second of concern.

However, there are plenty of red flags concerning the safety and care of the horses, and mine not being fed would be a _huge_ no-no, even if the person otherwise knew their stuff.


----------



## VelvetsAB (Aug 11, 2010)

_If you are paying for hay and grain, and your horse is not getting it, then yes move._

_I ride english and still do not know how to pull a mane.... The barn keeps the lesson horses done. My Grandparents have always had horses with a natural mane, with only the bridle path clipped._


----------



## Maverick101 (Nov 8, 2009)

Speed Racer said:


> I've never known or wanted to know how to pull a mane, and I've had horses for 32 years. The fact that she doesn't know how to do that wouldn't give me one second of concern.
> 
> However, there are plenty of red flags concerning the safety and care of the horses, and mine not being fed would be a _huge_ no-no, even if the person otherwise knew their stuff.


Yep exactly...my concerns would be with over all care regarding feeding and housing, not whether or not they can pull a mane.

And yes keeping horses stalled in a closed barn 24-7 is not healthy both physically or mentally for any horse.
The locked doors is a concern for me as well....but that being said if there is a fire in the barn, chances are you wouldn't get to the horses in time in any case...barn fires spread VERY fast. But the locked doors would only add to the fact yes


----------



## cosmomomo (Aug 10, 2010)

I understand the mane pulling thing isn't necessarily a big deal, but I think it seems to be more of the lack of knowledge of horse care in general bothers me. The guy put out fence feeders ONCE and said they were the dumbest horses he's ever seen because they wouldn't go near them. Then later laughed and told another boarder that they were getting ZAPPED by the ELECTRIC FENCE on the top board. And he wonders why they didn't want to eat out of them?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Mypaintcanjump (Dec 11, 2010)

i would b gone


----------



## MN Tigerstripes (Feb 20, 2009)

Hearing that I can't believe you've kept your horse there that long. If my horse wasn't being properly taken care of they would MAYBE get one second chance. 

I'm extremely anal about my horse's care, my life revolves around making sure they are happy, well-fed, watered, and cared for. Anyone that I'm paying to care for them needs to feel the same way and if they don't my horses would not be in their care any longer.


----------



## cosmomomo (Aug 10, 2010)

Well, we have known for a while that they weren't getting grained. They have gone through two round bales so far, and we thought they put them out late, but their excuse was that there was still grass. Now there is no healthy grass AND no hay? Also, I just found out about the fence feeder thing the other day from a friend who also boards there. She is there more often than me, so she catches more of what is going on. We are a very tight-knit group, and it is a good thing we are.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

Cosmo, any moron who would laugh because a horse shocked itself on the fence and then was reluctant to eat from a fence feeder, I sure as heck wouldn't want in charge of a goldfish, much less a group of horses. :-x


----------



## cosmomomo (Aug 10, 2010)

Thanks guys, if there is no hay again today, I'm leaving a note on the board and giving them a call. I'd rather my horse not colic, or get stomach ulcers from the lack of food. (Which I doubt they realize can happen..)

Also, just a side note, we would be gone, but the contract requires that we give a 30 day notice prior to leaving. =/ We are going out Saturday to look at a place. it's the soonest anything can be done at this rate, if worse comes to worse I could move him to a friends house, but I would like to not have to do that. It's a lot of stress on my poor boy


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

cosmomomo said:


> Thanks guys, if there is no hay again today, I'm leaving a note on the board and giving them a call. I'd rather my horse not colic, or get stomach ulcers from the lack of food. (Which I doubt they realize can happen..)My note would let them know that I am gone.
> 
> Also, just a side note, we would be gone, but the contract requires that we give a 30 day notice prior to leaving. It is very honorable of you to care about the contract, but frankly is a little ridiculous when they are not feeding and caring for your horse, which I am sure is also in the same contract! =/ We are going out Saturday to look at a place. it's the soonest anything can be done at this rate, if worse comes to worse I could move him to a friends house, but I would like to not have to do that. It's a lot of stress on my poor boy


I would think that being moved would be preferable than not being fed,or staying in a place where the BO thinks it is entertaining to put their food where they get zapped trying to get it. Probably lower on the "stress" scale". 

I know you would like to do this with your friends, but this may be a time for every man for himself, frankly. It may be hard to find a place for all five of you to go and stay together, let alone agree on. You may all have to sacrifice that for the good of the horses. I am not sure just what you consider "worse coming to worse"......this is pretty bad, IMO.:evil:


----------



## MN Tigerstripes (Feb 20, 2009)

Where are you located? I'm just asking because if my horses didn't have hay during the winter not only would they have problems with colic, ulcers, etc. They would also be freezing cold. Besides the fact that frozen grass has extremely high sugar levels and if they don't have any other source of forage they WILL start to eat poisionous plants. 

In my opinion your horse not being fed is an emergency. I would be informing the BO of my intent to leave as soon as possible. In the meantime I would be getting the other boarders together and drawing up a schedule for feeding the horses. 

The BO has already broken the contract by not feeding your horse, I don't think you need to worry about a 30 day notice.


----------



## JekkaLynn (May 21, 2010)

Check the contract I'm fairley sure it says that they are responsible for feeding your horse. If they aren't feeding your horse then THEY have already broken the contract and you probably don't have to worry about giving notice.


----------



## Mocha26 (Oct 27, 2010)

I would definitely leave that barn. & i feel the same as you concerning truer lack of horse care & knowledge so maybe call the SPCA or your local humane society about it & tell them of your issues. There is no excuse for lack of necessary & proper treatment of any animal.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Mocha26 (Oct 27, 2010)

Excuse me, I meant to put they're issues*
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MN Tigerstripes (Feb 20, 2009)

If she calls animal control she'll probably get in trouble too. The animal is still hers, she is responsible for it's care. If she pays someone to do it and she knows they aren't doing it, that's neglectful on her part. 

Bottom line, your animal means you are ultimately responsible. When I go on vacation I pay my horse friends to come over and take care of the horses because my family doesn't do it to my standards (throws hay where they poop, doesn't fill water buckets as needed, etc). So I find someone else to do it before it's a problem.


----------



## cosmomomo (Aug 10, 2010)

It would be useless to call animal control. The horses still have water and adequate shelter. Trust me, there is a horse down the road that is 300+ lbs underweight, gets no food and has zero shelter and lives in a paddock right next to the road. We've called everyone we can think of, but since it isn't a large number, no one will do anything about it.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## AppyLuva (Oct 25, 2010)

I'm not trying to seem rude but was that question worth asking? I would've already been gone. They aren't taking responsibility for what they've been payed to do. It isn't right that your horse went hungry for that long. Leave that stable and find somewhere that's proper!


----------



## cosmomomo (Aug 10, 2010)

Well since this they've put hay out and we have decided not to move. The other barn was just too far away and didn't have what I needed, i.e. jumps. There aren't any other barns in the area that I wouldn't have to downgrade for, and that also means downgrading the care of my horse. Oh how I wish I could have him at my house..
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## mls (Nov 28, 2006)

cosmomomo said:


> We know that for sure because the women who is on self care who comes out twice a day, everyday, has never seen the horses eat in the morning.


Be careful when you base things on the word of another person. I've had boarder A 'fib' to boarder B in the past to try and make boarder B upset enough to leave. If your group is that 'tight', she may want the whole bunch of you gone.

Just saying . . .


----------



## Hunter65 (Aug 19, 2009)

I pulled Hunter out of the barn he was at in the middle of the month because he was not getting the food or water he needed (and I even bought extra feed for him as he was growing). That is unacceptable.


----------



## apachiedragon (Apr 19, 2008)

I assume this is the same BO that got mad at you for feeding hay to your horse a couple months ago? They do not sound like they care as much about the welfare of the horses as they do about making a buck and saving a bit of cash by not feeding as much hay as they should be. I would move.


----------



## Thia (Sep 21, 2010)

I would think that having my horse properly cared for would matter more than if a new barn would have jumps or not...IMHO


----------



## cosmomomo (Aug 10, 2010)

He is getting fed at least once a day, and has auto waterers, plus they have put out a new round bale. So he isn't being neglected or starved. It's just annoying. This place is 11 miles from my house with inexperianced horse people, and the other place is 38 miles away with still, inexperianced horse people. I would rather be closer if something happened, then farther away. The jumps are not of utmost importance, but they are a plus. And when I say there is no where closer to go, I MEAN there is no where closer to go.


----------

